# Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 11/2009



## PCGH_Marco (4. September 2009)

In diesem Thread finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zur Printausgabe 11/2009 der PC Games Hardware.


----------



## Henner (9. September 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Grafikpracht per Kabel - Streammygame in der Praxis* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 11/2009, Seite 128f.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Testsystem (Stream-Server) im Überblick
*

Intel Core i7-920
Platine mit Intel X58
6 GiByte DDR3-1066
Geforce GTX 285/1G
Windows Vista x64 SP2
Geforce 186.18
Verbindung zum Client per Gigabit-Ethernet
Stream Server 1.0.1.96 (aktuelle Finalversion)

*Links zum Artikel
*

Streammygame-Website
Streammygame: Download der Windows-Version (Registrierung nötig)

Spiele-Streaming übers Internet: Onlive, Gaikai, Otoy
Onlive: Beta-Phase gestartet

Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Spiele steht das entsprechende Forum bereit. Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 11/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC Games Hardware Extreme Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. September 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Radeon HD 5870* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 11/2009, Seite 36ff. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Verwendete Programme*• Fraps 2.9.9
• Rivatuner 2.24c
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber
• GPU-Z 3.5
• Ozone3D Furmark 1.65
• 3DC Filter-Test
• Direct 3D AF-Tester​*
Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-920 @ 3,5 GHz (175 x 20); SMT und Turbo inaktiv
    • Mainboard: Asus P6T (Intel X58)
    • Arbeitsspeicher: 3 x 2 GiByte DDR3-1400
    • Netzteil: Enermax Modu 82+ 625 Watt

* Weitere Informationen/Links zum Thema*
• Ati Eyefinity: NFS Shift, Anno 1404, WoW, HL2, Oblivion und Bound in Blood in 5.120 x 1.600 Pixeln
•                      Video: Cry Engine 3 für PC auf Ati Eyefinity in 5.760 x 1.200 
       • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise
• Radeon HD 5850 im Test: Der DirectX-11-Preisbrecher
•                     GT300: Neue Gerüchte zu Nvidias DirectX-11-Chip mit Codenamen Fermi 
 •                      G300-Fermi: Nvidia fokussiert GPU-Computing mit Next-Gen-Grafikkarte 
                 • AMD bestätigt DirectX-11-Spiele: Battleforge, Stalker: Call of Pripyat, Dirt 2 und Alien vs. Predator 
• Battleforge: DirectX-11-Patch für den Online-RTS-Titel wird ab sofort eingespielt 
  • Video auf der Heft-DVD


Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Festplatten steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 11/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. September 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "*VGA-Kühler in der Praxis*" aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 11/2009, Seite 56ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Verwendete Programme*
• Futuremark 3DMark 03 ("Mother Nature")
• GPU-Z 3.5
• Ozone3D Furmark 1.65
• Nibitor (Nvidia BIOS Editor) 5.2
• Rabit (Radeon BIOS Editor) 2.2.0
• Rivatuner 2.24c

*Testsystem im Überblick*
• CPU: Intel Core i7-920 @ 3,5 GHz (175x20)
• Board: Asus P6T (Intel X58)
• RAM: 3 x 2 GiByte DDR3-1400 (7-7-7-21)

*Die getesteten Produkte im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)*
• Thermalright T-Rad²
• Thermalright TRFDB-12-1300
• Thermalright VRM R2

*Weitere Informationen*
• Geforce GTX 280 @ GTX 285: Mehr Leistung, weniger Stromverbrauch
• Der PCGH-Rivatuner-Guide: 2D/3D-Modus, Übertakten und Lüftersteuerung
• Geforce GTX 260: So unterscheiden Sie 65- und 55-nm-Modelle voneinander
• Zwei Geforce GTX-280-Kühler im Test: Thermalright HR-03 GTX und Silenx Noiseless GPU Cooler
• Radeon HD 4870: Grafikkarten-Kühler Accelero S1 & Scythe Musashi im Test
• Grafikkarten-Kühler Thermalright T-Rad² im PCGH-Test




Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Festplatten steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 11/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (15. September 2009)

*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel Windows 7: Das Ende von Vista und XP?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
* Aktuelle Newsmeldungen zu Windows 7:*
- Microsoft veröffentlicht Windows-7-Update für mehr Kompatibilität
- Microsoft Windows 8: Ausblick auf Funktionen
- Der PC-Markt wird vom Start von Windows 7 erst im zweiten Halbjahr 2010 profitieren
- Windows 7: Fragen und Antworten für den Umstieg

- Alle Meldungen

* Treiber und Tools für Windows 7:*
- Download Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor Beta
- Download Windows Easy Transfer
- Windows 7: Die wichtigsten Treiber in der Übersicht

*Grafikbeschleunigung unter Windows 7:
*Weiterführender Artikel unter:
DirectX 11 - Schnittstelle für Grafikkarten in Windows 7 und Vista - DirectX 11, Grafikkarte, Direct3D 11, Shader, Compute, Tesselation, GPGPU


----------



## Henner (16. September 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum *Festplatten-Vergleichstest "Platz da"* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 11/2009, Seite 90ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Die getesteten Produkte im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)*


Samsung Ecogreen F2 HD154UI
Samsung Ecogreen F2 HD502HI
Samsung Spinpoint F1 HD103UJ
Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ
Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD502HJ
Seagate Barracuda LP 5900.12 ST31500541AS
Seagate Barracuda LP 5900.12 ST32000542AS
Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 ST31500341AS
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST31000528AS
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST3500418AS
Western Digital Caviar Black WD2001FASS
Western Digital Caviar Green WD20EADS
*
Testmethodik im Überblick
*

Messung von Dauertransferrate lesend/schreibend per h2benchw
Messung von mittleren Zugriffszeiten lesend/schreibend per h2benchw
Messung der Kopierzeiten (5 GiByte): 1 Datei, 25.000 Dateien
Messung der Lautheit in Sone minimal (Leerlauf)/maximal (Zugriff) aus 0,5 Metern Abstand

*Testsystem im Überblick* 


CPU: Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6850
Mainboard: Asus P5Q Pro (Intel P45, Intel ICH10)
Arbeitsspeicher: Mushkin 2 x 2 GiByte DDR2-800
Grafikkarte: Asus Geforce 6600 GT (passiv gekühlt)
Systemfestplatte: Western Digital Raptor 74 GB

*Weitere Informationen
*

So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise
Was ist ein Gibibyte? - Die Angaben von Datenmengen in der PC Games Hardware

Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Festplatten steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 11/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. September 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Notebook-Nachbrenner* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 11/2009, Seite 132ff. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Verwendete Programme*• Fraps 2.9.8
• CPU-Z v1.52.2
• Cinebench R10
• Rivatuner 2.24c
• Geforce-Mobile-Grafiktreiber (XP/Vista/7)
 • Radeon-Mobility-Grafiktreiber (Win 7)
• GPU-Z 0.3.5​Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Festplatten steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 11/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. September 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Spielernotebooks* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 11/2009, Seite 134ff. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Verwendete Programme*• Battery Eater
• Fraps 2.9.9
• 3D Mark 06 (Free)
• CPU-Z v1.52.2
• Cinebench R10
• Rivatuner 2.24c
• Geforce-Mobile-Grafiktreiber (XP/Vista/7)
 • Radeon-Mobility-Grafiktreiber (Win 7)
• GPU-Z 0.3.5​* Weitere Informationen/Links zum Thema*
        • Neue Notebook-CPUs im Test


Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Festplatten steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 11/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Chris (29. September 2009)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Gulftown"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Testsoftware (Auswahl)*


Cinebench
Truecrypt
*Allgemeine Informationen zur Westmere-Architektur
*

Aktualisierte IDF-Roadmap (enthält auch einige Slides zu Westmere)
*Informationen zu Intels 32-Nanometer-Prozess
*

Presseinfo
Presseinfo 2
Überblick 32nm-Prozess
Präsentation von Mark Bohr
Fact Sheet (enthält auch Codenamen)
Preise und weitere Informationen sind noch nicht verfügbar.


----------



## PCGH_Chris (29. September 2009)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel Praxis Core i5/i7




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die getesteten Produkte im Preisvergleich:*


Intel Core i5-750
Intel Core i7-860
Intel Core i7-870
*Offizielle Intel-Datenblätter (Core i5)*


Teil 1
Teil 2
Design-Guide (enthält u.a. Angaben zu Sockel und TDP)
Spec-Update (enthält Verzeichnis der bekannten Fehler)
​


----------



## PCGH_Spieleonkel (30. September 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zur *Marktübersicht Mäuse "Generationswechsel?*" aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 11/2009, Seite 104ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Die getesteten Produkte im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge):*

• Bioxar GM1 
• Cooler Master Storm Sentinel 
• Logitech G500 
• Roccat Kova (noch nicht lieferbar) 
• Raptor Gaming LM2 
• Razer Naga 
• Sharkoon Fireglider 
• Speed-Link Kudos Gaming Mouse 
• Steelseries Xai 
• Wolfking Trooper MPV 

*Weitere Informationen:*

• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise



Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Festplatten steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 11/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## Daniel_M (30. September 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Günstige P55-Boards* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 11/2009, Seite 86ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*

 Die getesteten Produkte im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)*

• Asrock P55 Pro - Herstellerseite
 • Asus P7P55D - Herstellerseite
• Gigabyte P55-UD3 - Herstellerseite
• Elitegroup P55H-A - Herstellerseite

*Verwendete Programme* 
    • CPU-Z v1.52
• Mersenne Prime 95 v25.8 (Stabilitätstest)
• NetIO (Stabilitätstest)
• Passmark Burnin Test (Stabilitätstest)
• Crysis im Loop (Stabilitätstest)


*Testmethodik im Überblick*
• Benchmarks: offenes Testsystem ohne Zusatzlüfter
• Stabilitätstest: Testsystem in Midi-Tower Chenbro Gaming Bomb eingebaut
• Benchmarks: Stromsparmodus des Mainboards aus
• Leistungsaufnahme und Stabilitätstests: Stromsparmodus des Mainboards an
 • Temperaturmessung Chip: Temperaturfühler auf der Rückseite des Mainboards hinter P55-Chip nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest
• Temperaturmessung Spannungswandler: zwei Temperaturfühler auf der Rückseite des Mainboards hinter CPU-Spannungswandlern (ihr Ergebnis wird gemittelt) nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest
• Normierung der Lufttemperatur auf 20 Grad Celsius
• Leistungsaufnahme im Windows-Leerlauf: gemessen mit Wattsup Pro nachdem alle Windows-Dienste geladen sind
• Leistungsaufnahme im Stabilitätstest: gemessen mit Wattsup Pro nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest


*Testsystem im Überblick*
 • Core i5-750 Engineering Sample
• Asus Geforce GTX 285
• Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 (zeigt zum hinteren Gehäuselüfter)
• Corsair TR3X6G1600C8D
• Western Digital Raptor X, 150 GByte (WD1500AHFD)
• Enermax FMA II DXX 535W ATX 2.2 (EG565AX-VE(G))
• Zwei Gehäuselüfter 
• Microsoft Internet Keyboard
• Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer

*BIOS-Einstellungen im Überblick*
  • Benchmarks: EIST (Speedstep) aus
  • Leistungsaufnahme/Stabilitätstests: EIST  (Speedstep) an
• Benchmarks: C1E/C-States aus
   • Leistungsaufnahme/Stabilitätstests: C1E/C-States an
• DDR3-1333, 7-7-7-21, 2T
• Onboard-Sound an
• Onboard-LAN an
• Firewire aus
• Floppy aus
• Serielle Ports etc. aus

*Weitere Informationen*• Aktuelle Kaufempfehlungen: Mainboards für AMD- und Intel-CPUs
 • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise​Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Mainboards und Arbeitsspeicher steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 11/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------

